# Plattekill 1/6



## andyzee (Jan 1, 2008)

Plan on going up this sunday, conditions are looking good. Thanks for the heads up Kingslug! Is Potter Brothers still selling discount tix for Plattekill?


----------



## koreshot (Jan 1, 2008)

I might have to stalk you to Plattekill then.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 1, 2008)

May want to consider this for Plattekill: http://halcyon.webair.com/www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/307/products_id/1366


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll probably stop at Potter Bros at 8 Pick up the "lift off" card and be up at Plattekill by 8:45-9


----------



## MarkC (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there.  Conditions are outstanding right now.


----------



## koreshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a usual meeting location and stuff?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 2, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Is there a usual meeting location and stuff?


 
Dude, what do you care, you're skiing Hunter and don't want to ski with me!:smash:


How's 10 AM by the Northface Express lift?


----------



## koreshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 2, 2008)

Place: Plattekill 
Date: Sunday 1/6
Time: 10 AM
Meeting Spot: by the Northface Express lift
Attendees: 

Andyzee
Koreshot
MarkC
YardSaleDad


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I might head up there as well, have to talk to the wife but it sounds good to me. it's so uncrowded there that finding anyone will be easy.


----------



## koreshot (Jan 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> I think I might head up there as well, have to talk to the wife but it sounds good to me. it's so uncrowded there that finding anyone will be easy.



There goes a slug free ski day.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> I think I might head up there as well, have to talk to the wife but it sounds good to me. it's so uncrowded there that finding anyone will be easy.


 
Hope you can make it, should be good. And you are correct about not having problems finding folks, but figured we'll setup a meeting spot to play it safe.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Place: Plattekill 
Date: Sunday 1/6
Time: 10 AM
Meeting Spot: by the Northface Express lift
Attendees: 

Andyzee
Koreshot
MarkC
YardSaleDad
Kingslug (maybe)


----------



## kingslug (Jan 3, 2008)

koreshot said:


> There goes a slug free ski day.



Slugs are everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we come out when its cold.
38 degrees for Sunday...perfect.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone else?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Place:* Plattekill 
*Date:* Sunday 1/6
*Time:* 10 AM
*Meeting Spot:* by the Northface Express lift
*Attendees:* 

Andyzee
Koreshot
MarkC
YardSaleDad
Kingslug


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, heading up Saturday night to warm up the cabin. See you there Sunday.


----------



## koreshot (Jan 4, 2008)

Doh!  Not liking the 20% chance of freezing rain and rain Saturday night into Sunday.  Better not happen.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Doh! Not liking the 20% chance of freezing rain and rain Saturday night into Sunday. Better not happen.


 

STFU!


----------



## koreshot (Jan 4, 2008)

Just speaking the truth my friend.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Just speaking the truth my friend.


 
It'll just soften things up to a nice texture, or at least 20% chance it will. My glass is half full :beer:


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a change of plans, and will not be able to make this one.  Sorry


----------



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2008)

YardSaleDad said:


> I had a change of plans, and will not be able to make this one. Sorry


 

Bummer, see what you did Koreshot!


----------



## koreshot (Jan 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Bummer, see what you did Koreshot!




Don't hate the playa, hate the weather.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Don't hate the playa, hate the weather.


 
Can't hate the weather til it happens, the playa already delivered his blow


----------



## andyzee (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't believe it, a change in the forcast :razz: 

*Friday Night, Jan 4 *





*Low: 11 °F RealFeel®: 12 °F*
Partly cloudy






Stargazing conditions



Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast for Today | Hourly Forecast for Tonight | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast | Local Radar
*Saturday, Jan 5*




*High: 36 °F RealFeel®: 32 °F*
Becoming cloudy and warmer



*Saturday Night, Jan 5*




*Low: 24 °F RealFeel®: 26 °F*
Cloudy






Stargazing conditions



Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast for Saturday | Hourly Forecast for Saturday Night | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast

*Sunday, Jan 6*




*High: 41 °F RealFeel®: 41 °F*
Mainly cloudy and mild



*Sunday Night, Jan 6*




*Low: 29 °F RealFeel®: 25 °F*
Mostly cloudy


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2008)

We do get a break once in a while. Now I have to figure out how to get to Tahoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2008)

Here you go: http://www.delta.com/booking/retrie...1BN5F-Xw7OKyo&UIStatus=P&ts=1199540174148#top flight leaves Monday. For now worry about Plattekill for tomorrow :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW, place is packed this morning! :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2008)

Might have a 1 minute wait tommorow.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Might have a 1 minute wait tommorow.


 
Why, are you expecting it to be crowded? :lol:

Noon:


----------



## MarkC (Jan 5, 2008)

The place is a bit crowded today - the lots are full.  Conditions are outstanding.  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2008)

get ready for a bumpfest, place will be hammered into moguls................Blockbuster!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2008)

kingslug said:


> get ready for a bumpfest, place will be hammered into moguls................Blockbuster!


 
Oh chit, there goes my legs 


Place is packed now, 2:30, I see a person coming down Blockbuster, must be the run of the day!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2008)

Blockbuster is a ball buster. Pretty steep, some rocks, huge moguls...nice. They do groom some of the trails, but they suck at grooming...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 5, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Blockbuster is a ball buster. Pretty steep, some rocks, huge moguls...nice. They do groom some of the trails, but they suck at grooming...


 
Only had a chance to ski Ball, I mean Blockbuster once, it was while they were blowing wet heavy snow and didn't have a chance to groom. Me and V tumbled just about all the way down, but had a blast doing


----------



## MarkC (Jan 6, 2008)

Block is a bit thin but can be done.  No liquid precip at the mountain.  Snowed till about 8 pm or so.  After that mostly sleet, snow and a bit of that freezing other stuff. It should be a great day but bring the rock boards.  Great but thin.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Only had a chance to ski Ball, I mean Blockbuster once, it was while they were blowing wet heavy snow and didn't have a chance to groom. Me and V tumbled just about all the way down, but had a blast doing



You should have been there the 31st and the 1st.  Best runs down balls that I have had in a long time.  By the way balls is the new term for block.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 6, 2008)

MarkC said:


> By the way balls is the new term for block.


 
:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 6, 2008)

MarkC, just wanted to say a pleasure meeting you and getting in some runs with you. Thanks for showing me around and hope I can take you up on your offer for a return trip this season. 

Kingslug, as always a pleasure skiing with you and the Mrs. Slug. Hope to catch you guys at Hunter or worst case, Utah this season. 

Koreshot, well another time dude, hope all is well.


----------

